# New forum idea - van cooking - thoughts please!



## st3v3 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi,

Wondering if this might be helpful. I would like to see a forum with people posting recipe's for stuff they cook in the van. It would be good to group it in hob only/oven/dare I say microwave lol.

We only have the 2 rings and, with hookup, the microwave and I sometimes struggle with inspiration.

Might also be good to hear about stuff that doesn't need to be in the fridge - because that's for beer and wine!

Maybe a section on sourcing food - good farm shops, supermarket deals on cupboard fillers etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Robmac (Jun 14, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if this might be helpful. I would like to see a forum with people posting recipe's for stuff they cook in the van. It would be good to group it in hob only/oven/dare I say microwave lol.
> 
> ...



Good idea, I am sure there have been threads on this before, but maybe better as a forum, or even a sticky thread?

I am always interested in peoples 'one-pot' recipes in particular.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 14, 2014)

We do a lot of one-pot cooking in our duvet box cooker (duvet makes a lot less mess than hay!). Start it off after breakfast, put it away, go out for the day, eat for evening meal.
Easy for cheating, meat & veg + jar of curry/cooking sauce type thing = scrummy tuck at tea time.


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 14, 2014)

*Gruissan port Aires*

Hi,

This is my Favorite meal easy to prepare with a dry white wine.wife loves them.:lol-053:



Snowbirds.





st3v3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if this might be helpful. I would like to see a forum with people posting recipe's for stuff they cook in the van. It would be good to group it in hob only/oven/dare I say microwave lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek Girl (Jun 14, 2014)

For emergencies, and when I just really can't be bothered, the Look What We Found pouch meals are good.

I always have a couple of varietes in the cupboard.

They're good in that they don't contain any artificial flavours or preservatives and are kept in the cupboard and not the fridge.

I find that if you're doing rice or pasta with them, then one pouch each is enough, but if it's a complete meal, ie a casserole, then we use 3 pouches between the 2 of us. Maybe we're just greedy

They're not particularly cheap, but a good tasty standby.

Empty in a saucepan and heat on the hob, or they can be microwaved.

Home Delivery Ready Meals, UK - Look What We Found


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers all. Those pouches look quite good.

I've never heard of the duvet cooker, googled - seems clever. If I've chucked in chunks of raw meat what sort of time are we looking at boiling and then leaving for to be sure it's cooked? Chicken for example?


----------



## Robmac (Jun 14, 2014)

Geek Girl said:


> For emergencies, and when I just really can't be bothered, the Look What We Found pouch meals are good.
> 
> I always have a couple of varietes in the cupboard.
> 
> ...



I've used these quite a lot and they are very good, and have a one year shelf life without needing refrigeration. They had them on sale recently in B & M stores for 74p per pouch, I presume they would not have the full 1 year shelf life left.


----------



## n brown (Jun 14, 2014)

i suppose you could manage without an oven,but i'd rather not. simplest curry is green thai,very quick and easy.i like roast dinners and cake and pies too,and if you're using fresh ingredients,no need for a fridge. 

you can fry christmas pud. very nice with tinned custard !


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 14, 2014)

*Hi st3v3*

Is the general idea for us to put actual recipes up so others can try them out, if so I think its a really good idea.


----------



## n brown (Jun 14, 2014)

i thought xmas pud and custard WAS a recipe


----------



## Robmac (Jun 14, 2014)

Duplicate post!


----------



## Robmac (Jun 14, 2014)

n brown said:


> i suppose you could manage without an oven,but i'd rather not. simplest curry is green thai,very quick and easy.i like roast dinners and cake and pies too,and if you're using fresh ingredients,no need for a fridge.
> 
> you can fry christmas pud. very nice with tinned custard !



This Green Curry Paste from Tesco is really very good when we can't be bothered to make our own;

Mae Ploy Green Curry Paste 400G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries

Quite a kick to it too!


----------



## n brown (Jun 14, 2014)

had that last night with rice and bombay spuds - yumbo ! bit of sweet chile sauce or mango chutney with it is nice too


----------



## JoMutch (Jun 14, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Cheers all. Those pouches look quite good.



In our van we have a couple of ratpack boxes for emergencies, very handy and lots of different varieties are available and they dont take up a lot of room.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 14, 2014)

SWMBO is at the bar fetching more cocktails so I've nipped in for a quick look. Some of that stuff sounds amazing. 

Whoever asked should they post actual recipes - yes please!


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 14, 2014)

fantastic thread ,but you lot have made me hungry now , and i thought there was only spuds up till now.:egg::wave:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 14, 2014)

*mushroom soup*

if you know how to make a basic roux  white sauce one and a half ounce of butter and flour with one and a half pints of milk add chopped mixed mushrooms a touch of chilli flakes a diced onion if you want to bulk it up in cold weather add tagliatelle pasta pre cooked.


----------



## ou7shined (Jun 15, 2014)

We call this one "Daddy's Stovies". 
Stovies is a traditional Scottish mashed tatties and meat dish. This is my veggie version.
Chop up enough tatties for everyone into fairly small chunks, salt and set them to boil (the smaller the chunks the faster they boil). Then finely chop up spring onions and grate carrots and a bit of cheese. Once the tatties are boiled, drain and mash them (use a fork if you don't have a masher) adding a splash of milk and a dollop of butter. Once mashed add the onions and carrots to the mash. Mix well and add pepper then plate up. Sprinkle the cheese on top and serve with some baked beans on the side. Et voilà, Daddy's Stovies.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 15, 2014)

More good stuff 

We've cooked some chicken breast in a frying pan and thrown in a random jar of tomato sauce. Eat with rice or potatoes, whatever other veg we have.

Simple and tasty.

I bought some of these recently - yet to try them out, but could be useful. Use less gas too


----------



## vwalan (Jun 15, 2014)

i use a 3litre pressure cooker almost every day . wether in the truck or at home . most things only take 5-8 mins . even a chicken can be cooked in 10-12 mins . then cut up and lightly fried to give it colour . or slipped under a grill. 

but it is nice to have a full oven as well . 
again one pot cooking in the oven . 
use an enamelled dish with a pimpled lid for self basting . ideal makes life easy. 
plus the oven is good for making your own bread and cakes ,or pies .


----------



## Robmac (Jun 15, 2014)

Jays said:


> ..................A quick one for lunch when tomatoes are cheap, using the same pan thickly slice tomatoes put into the pan with olive oil, sprinkle with salt, pepper, *herds*, cook, turn over and do the same to the other side.......................



Thought you said you didn't cook meat in the van!

Great recipes by the way!


----------



## n brown (Jun 15, 2014)

chop pork or chicken quite small,big dollop of Patak's curry paste in the frying pan,fry it till cooked,doesn't take long,serve in pita bread with iceberg lettuce sliced fine, and garlic mayo,or in a wrap.
wraps are the future i think,as unlike a sandwich they don't disintegrate with wet stuff inside,and ,like a sarni,you can put almost anything in them


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 15, 2014)

n brown said:


> wraps are the future i think,as unlike a sandwich they don't disintegrate with wet stuff inside,and ,like a sarni,you can put almost anything in them



We've been having them around more and more lately. Boy eats them more than bread. Unless of course he's got oil and balsamic to dip bread in he doesn't really choose it for anything.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 15, 2014)

vwalan said:


> i use a 3litre pressure cooker almost every day . ........ even a chicken can be cooked in 10-12 mins .



Really? More detail please.... Never used a pressure cooker.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 15, 2014)

cook in half pint of water in a pressure cooker takes about 12-15 minutes depending on size . 
cook it then take it out put in your veg and cook them 5 mins . while veg is cooking cut chicken into 1/4s slip under grill looks like its been roasted. 
i also have a pressure cooker that takes six chicken . i used it while working as a chef . ideal cook chicken cut up dip in sauce and bread crumbs . then fry . you have very quick moist Kentucky fried chicken .
but at xmas quick wash of your cooker . put in xmas pud while you eat the dinner pud is cooked .
in morocco  i used to be able to produce what most thought was a roast chicken dinner on just two burners and grill. 
most never thought it possible . 
pressure cookers can be as little as 18 quid and last years .
you dont have to fry the chicken but if not it looks abit pale.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 15, 2014)

Very cool.

Does this look ok?

ALUMINIUM KITCHEN PRESSURE COOKER CATERING QUALITY PRESSURE COOKER ALL SIZES | eBay


----------



## vwalan (Jun 15, 2014)

times
try a google on that its helpful.


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Jun 15, 2014)

I bought our pressure cooker in 1974 and it is still going strong though I admit the gasket has been replaced so we are on the third. Used every day for soup and often for venison in red wine....

PH


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 15, 2014)

*pressure cookers*

I too have had mine from the early 70s and wouln't be without now.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 15, 2014)

i have a verey old prestige one that my mum used to use . still works . yes needed afew seals and realese valve over the years . 
also a tower 5 litre i bought 38 yrs ago just before i got married . plus the big mario matic . thats 16inch across and ten inches deep. i used that in commercial kitchens . then a 3 litre x2 butterfly . 1 in the house 1 in the truck . mind these days the 3litre ones get used the most. 
mind i do have a few moroccan tagines to use as well. but i prefer the pr,cookers . 
saves gas . quick and even cheap tough meat comes out tender. 
you can do a steam pudding that makes a great cake if left to go cold .


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 15, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Does this look ok?
> 
> ALUMINIUM KITCHEN PRESSURE COOKER CATERING QUALITY PRESSURE COOKER ALL SIZES | eBay



that looks a good price and you usually get a booklet with them that will give you the cooking times and the pressure for most things, they are brilliant for stews and you can do a fabulous juicy pulled pork in them.


----------



## wendywo (Jun 15, 2014)

Back in the 60's when i was a young girl and off camping with my mum and dad
Mum loved the pressure cooker everything we had was cooked in it....and it was lovely....you have brought  back fond memories for me .
Good thread I am off to buy a pressure cooker...
My recipe

Take a frying pan with a lid and add veg oil  with a knob of butter to cover the base 

Chop up an onion in rings and lay on the bottom 

place leg of lamb chops on top with salt pepper and rosemary

Fry over a high heat for 2 mins then turn down the heat and place the lid on the pan and simmer for 10 mins

serve with pots and veg from the steamer....


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 15, 2014)

*Essentials*

Can't  take a pressure cooker with us... No storage !


   Always have a thermometer in your fridge . If you are both living out of it and the temperature inside goes above 8 degreesC, your food will start to decompose . You could both go down with food poisoning.... Not good if you are camping really wild. As frost builds up on the freezer element, the fridge will become less efficient.

    Powdered milk... Aldi

     Packet Mushroom,Oxtail , Tomato soups, Knorr is better than cheapo supermarket own brands.

     Lidl Tagliatell  ...cooks real quickly

     Can of baked beans ,can of corned beef .... If all else fails, you'll have an instant corned beef hash .

      Full fat Greek  plain yougurt ... Great substitute for cream , lasts long term in fridge . when the tub is down to the last 2 portions, mix a handful of meuseli into it and leave overnight, 

     Next morning you will have a thick , fudgey concoction which is great spread on toast or over chopped strawberries or other fruit.


----------



## Yorkcov (Jun 15, 2014)

Geek Girl said:


> For emergencies, and when I just really can't be bothered, the Look What We Found pouch meals are good.
> 
> I always have a couple of varietes in the cupboard.
> 
> ...




I can endorse this - I use them all the time. Particular bonus is that Amazon have just been selling some for £1 a pouch. I've stocked up with 60 for a two month tour around France. I'm a single camper who doesn't like spending too much time in the kitchen and combined with pasta/rice or tinned spuds and frozen veg they are ideal.

Regards

Alan


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 15, 2014)

*quick cheat*

If you are camping and cold and wet and can't be bothered to cook a proper meal we open a tin of Heinz spaghetti Bolognese and a tin of mullagatoni soup mix heat up and eat lovely with crusty breaf.ooops!
would be better with crusty BREAD


----------



## frontslide (Jun 16, 2014)

Snip some bacon into small bits, fry with onions, add tin of chopped tomatoes, pour over pasta add grated cheese


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 16, 2014)

*one pan breakfast*

frying pan on the hob fry 2 sausages + 2 rashers of bacon then add mushrooms and small cherry tomatoes when all thoroughly cooked crack in 2/3 eggs beaten or unbeaten swirl the eggs round the pan so they all join up when cooked you have a fabulous breakfast omelette courtesy of Jamie Oliver one pan breaky for campers.
tweak and add what you like


----------



## vwalan (Jun 16, 2014)

Pauljenny said:


> Can't  take a pressure cooker with us... No storage !
> 
> 
> Always have a thermometer in your fridge . If you are both living out of it and the temperature inside goes above 8 degreesC, your food will start to decompose . You could both go down with food poisoning.... Not good if you are camping really wild. As frost builds up on the freezer element, the fridge will become less efficient.
> ...



pressure cooker is no larger than any other pan . the 3 litre is a very compact pan . can be used with out the seal as a normal pan .or deep enough to make a chip pan when required . 
ideal for rice or porridge .
1cup of porridge or rice . 2cups of water(for rice )or 2 cups milk (for porridge . )
bring to pressure for 2mins then remove from heat wrap in a bath towel or your quilt and carry on making what else you want . stays warm for ages and cooks in its own heat. 
saves gas again .


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Jun 16, 2014)

Many supermarkets now stock microwave/boil in the bag meals. I stir fry chicken breast with a little Thai 5 spice powder, add peas, sweetcorn and mushrooms and add to a bag of fried rice...top with sweet chilli sauce and it makes a really tasty and filling meal...and it only takes a couple of minutes to prepare...I also use instant porridge (just add water)...and flavoured cous-cous is also ideal to tart up with meat and veg...


----------



## marydot (Jun 16, 2014)

You need to be careful not to overcook potatoes etc in pressure cookers as they just go to mush.

Quick one pan meal
Chop up a mixture of onions, mushrooms, peppers, courgettes - any of those softish veg, and fry gently in a large frying pan or wok.  Add a sachet or two of Green Dragon Stir fry sauce, we like the sweet chilli and garlic one best, then stir in a couple of portions of Straight to Wok noodles..  cook for another minute and serve.  Home Bargains usually stock the sauces and the noodles at very good process.  This dish can also have some chicken, or Quorn pieces, added, but make sure the chicken is cut up really small and cook it first for a minute or two.

Those Warburtons squares, which last longer than bread, now have an own brand rival at Aldi for 75p.  Split them and use them like pizza bases under the grill, topped with cheese, tomatoes, ham, whatever, or use them to make toasties - yummy!


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 16, 2014)

*Quick corned eef hash*

fry a thinly sliced onion in a little oil till softened, add medium cubed potatoes, a can of corned beef,cubed,an oxo or two and salt and pepper to taste.finally add enough water to cover and simmer till the potatoes are cooked. I use a large frying pan with a lid. if the mixture is a bit runny, remove the lid and boil some of the liquid off. I don"t usually have brown sauce but it seems to finish the hash perfectly, drizzled over the top.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 16, 2014)

these days you can get even smaller ones than a 3 litre . mind thats ideal for two people . mind i find i can cook a couple of days meals then only have to warm it up the next day . 
and yes you do have to experiment with what size to cut the veg . i find thin sliced carrots etc to slightly larger spud bit etc . i very often cook a slice of beef or pork or even a gammon steak in with the veg . again saves using other pans etc . 
i can almost live out of the pressure cooker . 
magic with fish mmmm.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 16, 2014)

David that breaky is for two of us and it's not cooked in a gallon of lard. And my Tower  pressure cooker was also purchased with my greensheild stamps in 1973 but I looked after mine and it still works as good today as it did the day I bought it.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 16, 2014)

just reading the last few posts has made me put on 3 stone,i think you lot are doing it for badness,any one selling gastric bands.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 16, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> just reading the last few posts has made me put on 3 stone,i think you lot are doing it for badness,any one selling gastric bands.



is that like a new version of a punk rock band?
just had a nice gammon steak fried in the frying pan but veg warmed up in the pr cooker . went down really well. 
then banana and ice cream . big bowl full mmm . might have a pork pie and a packet of crisps in a minute .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mini-Pressure-Cooker-839-households/dp/B002TQVEGM
this is 1.5ltrs


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 16, 2014)

vwalan said:


> Mini Pressure Cooker (839) - For smaller households: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> this is 1.5ltrs



Without doing some maths I can't relate - fit a chicken in there?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 16, 2014)

well depends on the size of the chicken . i only put the 1.5 litre on to show a small version is available . i tend to use the 3ltr butterfly version and can get a two pound bird in there . 
if you had a smaller one then cook half chicken . 
Pressure cooking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
maybe this will help. 
i have said i like to brown the chicken off frying or under the grill . but while your doing that your veg is cooked .
be sensible though you cant get 40 people in your van . but you can a bus .


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 17, 2014)

*it is*



n brown said:


> i thought xmas pud and custard WAS a recipe



Christmas pudding with white sauce even better be careful if abroad with the sixpence.:rolleyes2:


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 17, 2014)

*pressure cookers*



campervanannie said:


> that looks a good price and you usually get a booklet with them that will give you the cooking times and the pressure for most things, they are brilliant for stews and you can do a fabulous juicy pulled pork in them.



you can find good ones cheap in charity shops as it seems no one of this age seems to know what they are apart from the clever ones. I paid £2.00 for the last one.


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 17, 2014)

*what food*

And as far as eating the cook seems to produce the same meals as at home like meat and 3 or 4 veg, potatoe pies, meat pies, cakes, scones pronounced scons, but cook does have full 4 ring cooker and grill but she likes fiddling with it. I stay out of the way and go to the pub lucky me:king:


----------



## 666jw (Jun 17, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Does this look ok?
> 
> ALUMINIUM KITCHEN PRESSURE COOKER CATERING QUALITY PRESSURE COOKER ALL SIZES | eBay



Cheers st3v3, I've just ordered one off ebay


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 17, 2014)

*trivet and seperators*



666jw said:


> Cheers st3v3, I've just ordered one off ebay



I was looking at the one you have purchased and it says no cooking trays included not sure what that means as you usually get a trivet for the bottom of the pan to sit meat on and 2/3 triangle shaped separators so if you want to keep your veg and potatoes separate you can or am i being really old fashioned and the modern ones don't need these as mine was purchased in 1973 not sure but would look into it.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 17, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I was looking at the one you have purchased and it says no cooking trays included not sure what that means as you usually get a trivet for the bottom of the pan to sit meat on and 2/3 triangle shaped separators so if you want to keep your veg and potatoes separate you can or am i being really old fashioned and the modern ones don't need these as mine was purchased in 1973 not sure but would look into it.



yes all my early ones had a trivet the last two only some seperators . the trivet is good keeps the meat off the main heat . but now with the small ones i just dont use anything . 
i put potatoes and carrots in the bootom . then slices of meat or cubed meat then cut up peppers . add sopme flavouring .. i like schwartz season all and the madras curry powder . buy it in big plastic jars the size of 200gram coffee jars . 
oh i forgot onions etc . i do tend to over fill mine a bit then make it last 3-4 days . mind i dont care . its lovely mmmm.
i like old fashioned cooking . i also like doing joints of meat or fish in an enamel dish . meat in the middle veg around it . bit of water fit lid pimpled for self basting . stick in oven for an hour . then all cooked . possibly take lid off for a short while before to brown things 
. this is ideal for xmas in the truck.


----------



## frontslide (Jun 17, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I was looking at the one you have purchased and it says no cooking trays included not sure what that means as you usually get a trivet for the bottom of the pan to sit meat on and 2/3 triangle shaped separators so if you want to keep your veg and potatoes separate you can or am i being really old fashioned and the modern ones don't need these as mine was purchased in 1973 not sure but would look into it.


That put me off too im looking at the 3 litre version of the one vwalan posted.


----------



## mandymops (Jun 17, 2014)

Geek Girl said:


> For emergencies, and when I just really can't be bothered, the Look What We Found pouch meals are good.
> 
> I always have a couple of varietes in the cupboard.
> 
> ...



These are very good. To heat them up on the hob, just snip the top and stand in boiling water. Then you have no washing up either. Simples.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 17, 2014)

dont worry about no trivet or the seperators . i dont use them . hardly ever have . might even be able to give you some seperators if we meet and i have some aboard . after all the food goes down the same hole and comes out another one . some times folk think i talk out the bottom one . ha ha .


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Jun 17, 2014)

*Another handy item*

Whilst we have vastly cut back our portion sizes, (thanks Rosemary Conley) and dropped a few trouser sizes too we still like to have a barbie on the road and to that end we endorse the Webber shoebox style barbie. It just plain works, and works well. 

PH


----------



## Robmac (Jun 17, 2014)

Pilotewanderers said:


> Whilst we have vastly cut back our portion sizes, (thanks Rosemary Conley) and dropped a few trouser sizes too we still like to have a barbie on the road and to that end we endorse the Webber shoebox style barbie. It just plain works, and works well.
> 
> PH



Or the Cobb BBQ. Cook a whole roast dinner in it. Brilliant.


----------



## frontslide (Jun 17, 2014)

mandymops said:


> These are very good. To heat them up on the hob, just snip the top and stand in boiling water. Then you have no washing up either. Simples.


Says on the site that Tesco sell them, looked yesterday and they dont, anywhere else?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 17, 2014)

good ,most dont cook as good as me anyway. 
more and more very posh hotels and resaurants are using frozen every thing . most dont even peel or cut their own veg these days . gateau etc all come in frozen .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 17, 2014)

heres one getting ready for xmas . we were in maroc . nice fresh mincemeat pies mmm.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 17, 2014)

used to use a lovely truckers place near st brieuc . did a lovely plat de jour . with a big jug of house wine aswell. needed asleep on the grass before carrying on . 
but dont worry they dont all use fresh . its a trick . 
plus lots do use pressure cookers . remember i,m a qualified chef so do know what i,m talking about.


----------



## paul h (Jun 17, 2014)

Ive only been to france twice and have found the menus very similiar (pizza,moules ,crepes,and steaks) in most restaurants the only exception was around calais were i found that delicasy andoulette sausauge How i stepped wretching i will never know needless to say i left it covered up with a knapkin .I must say ive been more round coastal areas which is probally aimed at us tourists but so far by my experiences i would say the food in restaurants i would say not more than half hr from Allan are far better than my french experiences my wifes prefers chicken for one which is expensive in france


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Had a massive box of the food pouches (Look what we found) turn up yesterday. I bought a selection to see what we liked 

All looks nice, will keep you posted.


----------



## Topher (Jun 19, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Had a massive box of the food pouches (Look what we found) turn up yesterday. I bought a selection to see what we liked
> 
> All looks nice, will keep you posted.



I have done exactly the same after seeing the post by 'Geek Girl'.

Had the Venison stew for my lunch today and very nice it was too.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 19, 2014)

paul h said:


> Ive only been to france twice and have found the menus very similiar (pizza,moules ,crepes,and steaks) in most restaurants the only exception was around calais were i found that delicasy andoulette sausauge How i stepped wretching i will never know needless to say i left it covered up with a knapkin .I must say ive been more round coastal areas which is probally aimed at us tourists but so far by my experiences i would say the food in restaurants i would say not more than half hr from Allan are far better than my french experiences my wifes prefers chicken for one which is expensive in france



i can say that when i was driving in the summer i often drove food deliveries . mainly to hotels restaurants around cornwall . i have had many a discucion with the managers and owners . some of the very big posh hotels get their veg prepared for them. it truly amazed me . 
i have had nice food in uk and nice in france . i dont eat out often as i begrudge the charges . 
mind have eaten out lots in maroc . but only in the places i can see what they are doing . 
again one of the nicest places was uncle noahs . market restaurant in seracunda i think it was in gambia . you could watch all he did and it was very good . half the price of other places and a good plate full. tables and chairs were all made by him it looked a state but good food . some of the places i have eaten in africa were great . better than them posh places and a better class of locals as well.


----------



## paul h (Jun 19, 2014)

trying to sell my wife the pressure cooker idea


----------



## vwalan (Jun 19, 2014)

have a look here CE APPROVED Aluminium*Rochedo* 3lt Pressure cooker-EXTRA FREE GASKET worth £6.99 | eBay
that is a bargain  for sure.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, had one of the pouches last weekend - Chicken hotpot. Very nice, and one pouch was enough with a bit of bread for me and boy.

I'm going to pick something to cook from this thread for this weekend...


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 25, 2014)

Agreed. We bought a promotional pate six pack from LIDL: venison, duck, boar pate etc for just €4.99. Delicious with fresh crispy French bread and cold rose wine at €0.95 a bottle!
John
I'd better not mention that we are sitting on the boat doing just that......


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds lovely. Couldn't eat it day in, day out though


----------



## dane (Jun 25, 2014)

We bought a pressure cooker recently, the little Hawkins 1.5L and it's been a fantastic bit of kit, just about big enough for two, I think 2L would have been a better choice for us.  Our Westy has alcohol stoves which are great, but trying to boil a pan of water on it was a bit painful.  The pressure cooker comes up to pressure pretty quickly, saves us a bundle of meths.

But as has been said, there is no way you're going to get a whole chicken into it.

Will post some of our 2 ring recipes later, but I can't help thinking a recipe only thread (no discussion to trawl through) might be better.

dan


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pork chop - my favourite way: topped with apple sauce, then wendsleydale on top. Grill to melt. Add herbs. Very nice.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Comes with age I'm afraid...


----------



## Gemani2 (Jun 25, 2014)

One of our faves' 

2x packets of Asda 'chicken paella rice', ( find it in the aisle where the packets of savoury rice are)  1x tin smart price  chopped toms, onion, some asda smart price chicken breast ( cos you can cook it from frozen if you wish)  paprika, I tin garden peas  slosh of white wine , plenty of garlic . 

Cook chicken and remove from large pan ,cook onion gently ,  pour in some chicken stock, and the tin of toms, pour in the 2 packets of rice , add paprika, garlic, simmer, topping up water as desired so rice is cooked and soaked up all the liquid, add the chicken and the peas for the final  5 mins...I'd you have some fresh crab or any seafood from where your staying plonk this in as well 

It's a good meal from packets and tins, feeds 4 generous  helpings ...mmmm yummy can cook this in large pan on the b-b-q


----------



## dane (Jun 26, 2014)

As promised...

Leek, Chestnut and Feta Cheese Pasta.

Ingredients (feeds 2 hungry people)

1 leek
100g cooked chestnuts
Couple of slices of Feta cheese
A few handfuls of Pasta shapes.
Butter
Random dried herbs
Olive Oil or Rape Seed Oil or some other oil (not engine oil, especially not used engine oil).
Salt and Pepper

Instructions.
1. Start boiling water for pasta.
2. Chop chestnuts into little pieces. Sprinkle with salt and fry in a knob of butter and some oil for 5-10 mins until starting to go crispy. Put to one side.
3. Slice leek and fry on low heat in a knob of butter and oil for 10 mins or so until silky.
4. Around the same time, chuck pasta in water and cook for as long as it says on the packet.
5. Take leeks off heat, stir in chestnuts.
6. Drain pasta, pour pasta into leek/chestnuts and mix it all up.
7. Stir in cheese. sprinkle some random herbs and pepper to taste.
8. Eat.


----------



## dane (Jun 26, 2014)

Another autumn pasta.

Ingredients (feeds 2 hungry people)
few handfuls of Pasta shells
Salt and Pepper
2 table spoons Olive oil
75g Pancetta or chopped bacon
1 leek, sliced
125g Chestnut mushrooms
1-2 tablespoons of creme fraiche. Or Yoghart or cream.
Parmesan

1. Boil some water and chuck in the pasta.
2. Heat the oil in frying pan, then fry the panchetta for a few mins. 
3. Add the leeks and mushrooms to frying pan and season with salt and pepper.
4. Drain pasta, chuck in pancetta, leek and 'shrooms. Stir in creme fraiche.
5. Serve with parmesan sprinkled on top.
6. Eat.


----------



## dane (Jun 26, 2014)

On the grounds that no one can be bothered to make meatballs in the van...

2 juicy fat beefburgers (from the butchers, not one of the big processed food boys), cut into bite sized chunks.
Some sort of green vegetable. Broccoli florets worked well, kale would probably be okay.
2 tablespoons of pine nuts.
Chopped garlic
Pasta shapes.
Handful of greated cheese, something local to where you are camping 

1. Get the pasta going in plenty of salted water.
2. Start to fry the burger bits.
3. After about 5 mins, throw in the the broccoli (or whatever you are using) and chopped garlic into the frying pan.
4. At the last minute, add the pine nuts.
5. Drain the pasta, saving a few tablespoons of the water.
6. Mix the pasta, the cheese and enough of the reserved pasta water to bring it all together.
7. Season and serve with some more cheese!


----------



## KateCLLRS (Jun 26, 2014)

Not do much a recipe but a suggestion for a selection: I carry a copy of 'Cooking in a bedsitter' by Katherine Whitehorn, in the Bus. All dead easy recipes which can be cooked on one or two rings. Assumes that you've limited time, kitchen utensils and preparation space. Had a copy since 1972 and learned to cook with it, my original paperback fell apart as I used it so much, so I've got the revised edition now & it's available on Kindle too.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 26, 2014)

i like the dairy cook book had it for so long cant remember when i got it .just had a look .the dairy book of home cooking published 1977 it was done by the milk marketing board . 
i also use the encyclopedia of world cooking by elizabeth campbell published in 1958 . think it came from my gran . got some nice old style cooking in it .


----------



## carol (Jun 26, 2014)

Someone bought me a cookbook for the basic vw camper which includes recipes for making your own scones and jam! I mean, would you? :lol-053:


----------



## JoMutch (Jun 26, 2014)

carol said:


> Someone bought me a cookbook for the basic vw camper which includes recipes for making your own scones and jam! I mean, would you? :lol-053:



Scones maybe but jam comes from a supermarket. Ive got the same recipe book in the van as well


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 26, 2014)

*sean us coming*

They must have seen us coming as I have one too.


----------



## n brown (Jun 26, 2014)

vwalan said:


> i like the dairy cook book had it for so long cant remember when i got it .just had a look .the dairy book of home cooking published 1977 it was done by the milk marketing board .
> i also use the encyclopedia of world cooking by elizabeth campbell published in 1958 . think it came from my gran . got some nice old style cooking in it .


 i'm with Alan on this book http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Dairy-B...id=1403774190&sr=8-1&keywords=dairy+cook+book  i've had one as long as well,we use it more often than any other cook book,some of which never get used. it has the basic recipes with normally held ingredients ,and is a brilliant book for those who need to learn some basics,as well as those ready to try more advanced stuff


----------



## vwalan (Jun 26, 2014)

this is a good one as well .http://www.amazon.co.uk/Favourite-Caravan-Motorhome-Recipes/dp/184640181X
i travelled with cindy and her husband many times in spain and morocco. 
in fact helped her husband build there truck camper . but its very handy book.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 26, 2014)

*mrs Beatons*

I have a very old very battered copy of Mrs Beatons it was my mums and it has been very usefull over the years.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 26, 2014)

first edition was 1968 it says in mine . bet there is loads of revised ones . but it is a good book. mine falling apart but i,m too mean to buy another .ha ha .


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Tonight - yum.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 28, 2014)

PS - no mickey taking of gappy lol.


----------



## n brown (Jun 28, 2014)

oven roasted belly pork from proper outdoor reared pigs-if you're in Portugal look for 'porco preto'  pork from pigs reared out in the Alentejo . but i get the same quality from the local butcher-succulent and tasty,with beautiful crackling,not the sad flabby stuff from supermarkets,perfect with salad or as a roast dinner. as you can see ,we like a decent size cooking area ,makes a difference to what you're willing to tackle


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 28, 2014)

I was most impressed tjat I've turned that out after 7 hours on the beer


----------



## vwalan (Jun 28, 2014)

n brown said:


> oven roasted belly pork from proper outdoor reared pigs-if you're in Portugal look for 'porco preto'  pork from pigs reared out in the Alentejo . but i get the same quality from the local butcher-succulent and tasty,with beautiful crackling,not the sad flabby stuff from supermarkets,perfect with salad or as a roast dinner.View attachment 23468 as you can see ,we like a decent size cooking area ,makes a difference to what you're willing to tackle



in fact many things that get cooked in a frying pan can also get cooked in an oven . when catering sausages bacon etc are cooked in the oven on a tray with only a bit of water and lefty till ready . . i cook lots of things in mine . 
few weeks using the pressure cooker then change to the oven . 
cant beat nice fresh caught fish gutted trimmed then cooked in an enamel dish along with the veg . cup of water . fit lid . and come back in an hour or hr anf half . mmm the veg take in all the fish juice and taste really nice . 
i do likr oven roast belly pork . i like to roll sage and onion stuffing in some pork flair fat and roll the belly pork few strings . cook as a joint . mmmm i can feel the juice dripping down my chin now mmm


----------



## vwalan (Jun 28, 2014)

n brown said:


> oven roasted belly pork from proper outdoor reared pigs-if you're in Portugal look for 'porco preto'  pork from pigs reared out in the Alentejo . but i get the same quality from the local butcher-succulent and tasty,with beautiful crackling,not the sad flabby stuff from supermarkets,perfect with salad or as a roast dinner.View attachment 23468 as you can see ,we like a decent size cooking area ,makes a difference to what you're willing to tackle



in fact many things that get cooked in a frying pan can also get cooked in an oven . when catering sausages bacon etc are cooked in the oven on a tray with only a bit of water and lefty till ready . . i cook lots of things in mine . 
few weeks using the pressure cooker then change to the oven . 
cant beat nice fresh caught fish gutted trimmed then cooked in an enamel dish along with the veg . cup of water . fit lid . and come back in an hour or hr anf half . mmm the veg take in all the fish juice and taste really nice . 
i do like oven roast belly pork . i like to roll sage and onion stuffing in some pork flair fat and roll the belly pork few strings . cook as a joint . mmmm i can feel the juice dripping down my chin now mmm
made a mistake and then messed it up . sorry .


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 28, 2014)

I was getting a little put off by stuff dripping down his chin lol


----------



## jeanette (Feb 10, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i like the dairy cook book had it for so long cant remember when i got it .just had a look .the dairy book of home cooking published 1977 it was done by the milk marketing board .
> i also use the encyclopedia of world cooking by elizabeth campbell published in 1958 . think it came from my gran . got some nice old style cooking in it .



The diary cook book is the same one that I have. I am sure I got mine when I had milk round business and the dairy's used to give them away free dropping to bits now.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 10, 2015)

Robert Carrier 'Great dishes of the world' in paperback. It goes everywhere we go!


----------



## n brown (Feb 10, 2015)

*Dairy Cookbook*

if you only have one cookbook-trust me ,this is the one to have ! it's brilliant in it's simplicity . i refer to it all the time,and i've had one for years The Dairy Book of Home Cookery: New Edition for the Nineties: Amazon.co.uk: Sheelagh Donovan, Helen Mott: 9781860194856: Books


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 12, 2015)

n brown said:


> if you only have one cookbook-trust me ,this is the one to have ! it's brilliant in it's simplicity . i refer to it all the time,and i've had one for years The Dairy Book of Home Cookery: New Edition for the Nineties: Amazon.co.uk: Sheelagh Donovan, Helen Mott: 9781860194856: Books



Ordered. Cheers. Although I did get a "what are you trying to say?" as she got the amazon email lol.


----------



## n brown (Feb 12, 2015)

*nasi goreng-tried and tested*

cook and cool some basmati rice.
 make a 3 egg omelette ,roll it up and cut into strips
chop a leek,an onion 3 garlic cloves,2 green peppers,fry in some oil till soft
add bits of chicken,pork,ham ,prawns whatever's knocking about,and 1 tsp cumin 1tsp coriander
fry till cooked,about 5 mins
add the rice,egg strips and a splash of soy sauce,light ,dark-any 
when warm enough ,eat it


----------



## n brown (Feb 12, 2015)

*priceless culinary tip !*

don't do what i just did and rub your eyes after choppin chilis-it stings like a bitch


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2015)

1 of those cheapo bags of Noodles from Tesco (Curry flavour about 15p).

Quarter of an onion diced small and fried.

1 dollop (dollop=about half a tablespoon) of Philadelphia cream cheese.

2 mushrooms diced small.

Soy sauce (I sometimes use a bit of sesame oil as well).

Boil up the Noodles with the curry flavouring sachet, add rest of ingredients and you can also chuck in a few prawns if you like.

The Philadelphia makes all the difference, takes minutes! Great as a snack after the pub.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2015)

We usually take some frozen home-made soups in the van as well. They help to keep the fridge temperature down and are quick to heat up for a stopoff to break up a journey.

Home-made Broccoli and Stilton is very good with crusty bread.


----------



## kernewek (Feb 12, 2015)

For anything that needs rice - M&S do a Basmati rice that you cook for 5 mins, then take off heat and leave covered for 5 mins - cooked to perfection and saves on the gas!


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Feb 12, 2015)

frontslide said:


> Says on the site that Tesco sell them, looked yesterday and they dont, anywhere else?



I've seen them in Aldi sometimes, around the £2 mark I think, but not a big selection.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Rice - I like uncle bens. No rinse, no sieve - and about the right amount in a bag for the 3 of us.

Probably really expensive, but we like easy


----------



## Heather Davison (Feb 13, 2015)

*cooking*

this is my favourite recipe 
feeds 4 and all in one pan


----------



## Penny13 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> We do a lot of one-pot cooking in our duvet box cooker (duvet makes a lot less mess than hay!). Start it off after breakfast, put it away, go out for the day, eat for evening meal.
> Easy for cheating, meat & veg + jar of curry/cooking sauce type thing = scrummy tuck at tea time.



So do I


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 12, 2015)

Up for any more....


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 12, 2015)

One of my favourite pasta dishes - 

Penne with a Slow Cooked Sausage Sauce


2 tablespoons olive oil
8 italian spiced fresh pork sausages meat removed from skins and crumbled
2 small red onions peeled and chopped
2 garlic cloves peeled and chopped
2 smaii dried chillies crumbled
2 bay leaves
1/3 bottle red wine (preferably Chianti or Sangiovese)
1 x800g tin peeled plum tomatoes drained
1/2 nutmeg freshly grated
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
120g parmesan freshly grated
150ml double cream 
250g penne rigate 

Heat the oil in a large pan and fry the sausage meat stirring and breaking up the pieces. 
After the juice from the meat has evapourated and the fat begins to run add the onion garlic chill) and bay leaves. 
Cook gently for almost 30 minutes until the onions are brown. 
Pour in the wine increase the heat and cook until the wine evapourates. 
Now add the tomatoes lower the heat and simmer gently until you have a thick sauce, about 45 - 60 minutes. 
Season with nutmeg and salt (and pepper if the sausages were not spicy) and add the parmesan and cream. 
Cook the penne in a generous amount of boiling salted water then drain well. 
Add the penne to the sauce combine and serve. 

It's from the River Cafe cookbook.
Sausages are easier to deskin when they are just off frozen.
I often don't add the cream (or as much) - personal taste.
I usually leave it bubbling away for a couple of hours.
It'll work with any herby type sausages, add more "Italian-type" herbs if you want - the Italian sausages I buy from Costco are very garlicky and have a strong fennel flavour.


----------



## n brown (Aug 12, 2015)

just made a big pot of chili and a lemon cake 
do you know Sweetmart on st mark's rd Easton ? 
their chili con carne spice mix is spot on !
fry onions and garlic,brown the mince, add 2 oxos and half a pint of water,tin chopped toms,big squirt tom puree and 2 heaped tsps of spice mix,cook until cooked then add tin kidney beans 
personally i love this with creamy mashed spud !


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 12, 2015)

n brown said:


> do you know Sweetmart on st mark's rd Easton ?



Driven past and thought it looked interesting, but never been in. Sounds good!


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 12, 2015)

Cook and drain spaghetti, chop and brown bacon or lardons, put spaghetti in with bacon add either creme freish or double cream (about a spoon full) and remove from heat then mix in raw egg (cooks in the heat) serve add parmisan.
15 minutes all done :tongue:


----------



## n brown (Aug 12, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Driven past and thought it looked interesting, but never been in. Sounds good!


all the spices you'll ever want at sensible prices, good veg,cheap coconut milk,beans,soy sauce chili sauce-lovely place ! very nice deli and ready meals too


----------



## izwozral (Aug 12, 2015)

A cheap & very quick meal I use as a standby if nothing better is on offer. A pack of those 8p-10p  three minute noodles available with different flavoured sachet's, throw in some diced chiritzo & whatever else you fancy, Good blob of sweet chilli sauce & a cold beer.
Eat out of the pan to save on washing.


----------



## runnach (Aug 12, 2015)

I might have shared this already somewhere but can't be bothered reading back , furthermore that good worth a second mention !!.

Baguette split in half and par toast.

In a small pan melt butter (IMO must be butter) add a couple of fresh garlic cloves crushed or chopped and let infuse .


Brush bread with butter infusion, add Mozzarella cheese topping of choice chorizo sliced is good ...add cherry tomatoes on the vine drizzle with balsamic ......sprinkle with oregano or italian herbs ....pop under the grill untill the cheese bubbles home made pizza ...glass of white wine to accompany a superb lunchtime dish .....for those with a more vociferous appetite, fresh mussels . fry off a little shallot, add white wine to make a liquor add the mussels and steam ..... serve with two dishes assuming two people,pour in the mussels pour over the liquour ...french baguette with a proper butter ...this is food so simple but tasty.

A lot of people are scared of cooking fresh mussels.... so my tip is this . before cooking pull off the beards , tap with a knife often mussels gape if they close great news for the pot ..!!! Any that are broken or  dont close discard. the ones that are closed we sort them in a second .......cook prefferred method those that arent open  after cooking discard.....simple as that.

I am still here my mum taught me well !! 



Channa


----------



## n brown (Aug 12, 2015)

*diy pizza*

if you have an oven
a roll of ready made puff pastry, smear tomato puree all over, stick what you like on.i don't care. 
sprinkle slices of mozzarella or grated cheddar ,or both,or something else over everything including the floor usually, top of hot oven till cooked
yumbo !


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 12, 2015)

In one van we had we only used the oven once,the rest of the time it was an additional cupboard. We have always been quite adept at preparing a 3 course meal with only 2 or 3 burners. The look what we found range is excellent especially when accompanied by home made Naan breads cooked in the frying pan!
INGREDIENTS
900g plain white flour
50g fresh yeast
2 Tablespoons sugar
Scant 1 Tablespoon salt
2 Tablespoons baking powder
300ml milk
300ml plain greek yogurt
3 eggs
3 Tablespoons melted butter or ghee
INSTRUCTIONS
Heat the milk in a jug  on the hop until it is hand hot.
Crumble in the fresh yeast, sugar and salt and whisk it all together.
Covered with a cloth in a warm place for about 20 minutes.
Now sift the flour into a large bowl.
Add the baking powder.
Lightly beat the eggs and yogurt and add to the flour.
When the yeast/milk mixture has bubbled up, pour it into the bowl and mix everything to combine.
Knead the dough for about ten minutes until you have a soft - slightly sticky dough ball.
Place the naan dough back in the bowl and allow to rise for at least one hour and up to 24 hours. The longer the better.
TO FINISH
Take a chunk of dough off the dough ball that is about the size of a tennis ball.
Using your hands or a rolling pin, roll the ball out into a flat circular disc that is nice and thin. 
Now heat a dry frying pan over high heat and place the disc in it.
The naan disc will begin to cook on the underside and then bubble on the top.
Check the bottom regularly to ensure in doesn't burn. If it begins to get too dark, turn the naan over to get a bit of colour on the top.
Each naan should take you no more than 3 minutes. Keep the naans in a warm place while you cook the remaining dough.
That's it. Simple and delicious every time.
Alternative recipe using dried yeast
500g strong white flour
1.5 tsp salt
15g dried yeast
water to mix
1 tsp cumin seeds
1 tsp caraway seeds
oil for frying esp olive
Modus operandi
put flour,salt and yeast into a bowl and add enough water to make a soft but not sloppy dough. Add the seeds then divide the dough into 3 pieces,leave to rest for 1 hour.
On a lightly floured surface roll out each piece to about 10"in diameter,leave to rest for 5 minutes. Heat a frying pan on a medium and add a splash of olive oil. Shallow fry until browned on both sides. Cool slightly then serve.
If you omit the seeds you have a passable Greek style flat bread for kebabs etc.


----------



## Holasuki (Aug 12, 2015)

*The best asparagus - Espárragos a la plancha*

From my days in Aranjuez:

- Fry the asparagus in plenty of good quality olive oil. 
- After 4/5 mins add plenty of chopped garlic.
- fry until garlic starts to slightly colour and asparagus becomes slightly crispy.
- Season with ground salt.
- serve with fresh baton (no butter). Eat from the pan soaking up the infused oil with the bread.

SO TASTY. Easy peasy, only four ingredients. Wash down with your favourite vino.

NOTE: Don't pre-boil the asparagus, it will lose a lot of flavour. Bung it straight in.

Suki x


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 12, 2015)

Asparagus wrapped in prosciutto type ham (Black Forest ham from lidl works just as well at a fraction of the cost) and bbq'd - yum, yum!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 12, 2015)

Please stop talking about food as i have now raided the pantry and when the wife finds out i will require a doctor to stitch my split wide open head,a bugger it back to the pantry lifes short.


----------



## Morphology (Aug 12, 2015)

We take frozen pizza dough. 

Make a batch of dough in the bread machine at home. Split it into lumps each big enough for a single pizza. Pop each lump in a freezer bag and freeze them at home. Take as many as you think you need with you in the 'van freezer. 

Take a lump out in the morning to thoroughly defrost. 

Pre-heat the oven to as hot as it'll go.

Roll out (using a wine bottle, because we've forgotten the rolling pin). Slightly re-hydrate some tomato puree (the tinned stuff is perfect) spread on the top. Add toppings, grated cheese, pepperami, whatever.

Bake in the oven.

Very quick, very easy, super tasty.

Morph


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 12, 2015)

half the food here i have never seen or eaten,whats wrong with spuds taty and soda bread and a big slice of bacon plus a big duck egg,back to the pantry again.


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2015)

Well you guys have had a fixit meet ...but I reckon a foody meet !! even slum it in the back of me works tranny with a dodgy torch for that one !!

All cook a dish we like, bang it on a few tressles made up of members tables and tuck in ? 

Some of the recipes sound spot on.. 
Channa


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 13, 2015)

*Maxwell & Williams Microstoven Tajine*

 

Anybody want this Maxwell & Williams Microstoven?

Brand new in box, never, ever been used, perfect, was £60 when purchased. It looks like a damn good bit of multi-purpose kit!

It's for sale for £20 - not mine belongs to a friend, so can't give it away, unfortunately.

Was going to have it for ourselves, but we have enough cooking stuff in our old van already!

From the Maxwell & Williams website:

"If you love trying new recipes and experimenting in the kitchen, you really want practical and durable hardwearing dishes that can be used in several situations, so you're ready to tackle any recipe you find. Made from high quality stoneware featuring Spodumene, a mineral that makes stoneware flameproof and enables a multi function use. The coating features two layers of Xylan non-stick coating. *Microstoven cookware can be used on gas, and electric stove tops (to medium heat) in the oven (to 200C), in the microwave, dishwasher and freezer*. Each item in the range is fully glazed, including the base to prevent scratching to tables and bench tops.
The Microstoven Cookware has amazing features & Benefits: Non Stick Xylan coating for easy cleaning. Lightweight body for easy handling. Fully glazed base that will not scratch your table or surface top. Gas & Electric stove top safe - up to medium heat. Oven safe upto 200c. Suitable for Aga's. Microwave safe. Dishwasher safe. Freezer safe."

Weight is around 2kg (boxed).


----------



## dane (Aug 13, 2015)

Chicken and mushroom stew.

I like to cook this one in my dutch oven, preferably over a wood fire, but sometimes charcoal has to do.

Heat oil, chuck in a chopped up onion and a couple of handfuls of sliced 'shrooms. and fry for a few mins
roughly chop some boneless chicken pieces.  Thighs are good, as are breasts...
coat in a flour/herb mixture.  add to the dutch oven and brown the chicken off.
Add a bottle of cider and bring to a simmer.  Simmer gently for an hour or so.  If it goes a bit dry add more liquid (cider, beer, chicken stock or water) and then as the BBQ Pit Boys would say...through the miracle of time...
Add a couple of dollops of crème fraiche, and a tablespoon of English mustard.  Stir through.

Yumtastic.


----------

